# Ζητείται Administration Specialist/Clerk – Translator Administration



## Dido (Mar 21, 2012)

Εκ μέρους της εταιρείας, παραθέτω την ακόλουθη αγγελία:


*DDS Athens is looking for a Translator Administration Specialist/Clerk to join their Subtitling & Localisation team. *

*The Company *
Deluxe Digital Studios is one of Europe’s leading localisation facilities. Deluxe’s client base includes many leading film studios and broadcasters, and we enjoy a reputation for excellence in one of the most exciting and expanding areas of New Media, Film and TV postproduction. 

*Main responsibilities *



Creation and management of freelance profiles on internal database 
Collection and filing of non-disclosure and rights agreements 
Provide invoicing and payment procedures to new freelancers 
Negotiate rates with translators 
Update and maintain all translator records 
Manage the end of collaboration procedure 
Manage the feedback and disciplinary procedure for freelancers 
Prepare reference letters for collaborators 
Maintain the flow of information with production and support services departments regarding translator management in order to maintain adequate pool sizes of translators in 35+ languages 
 
The Translator Administration Department is focused on the administrative management of Freelance Translators and Editors from around the world. The department collects, verifies and archives all the required documents in both physical and digital copy, and keeps record of important administrative correspondence with translators. Another important objective of the department is to provide accurate and updated information regarding relevant Translator Administration issues and initiatives to Localization and Support Services departments.

*Personal Characteristics *



Excellent English communication skills, both verbal and written 
Research & Negotiation skills 
Ability to multi-task and take initiative 
Time-management skills and attention to detail 
Ability to learn quickly and effectively 
Good organizational, interpersonal and problem-solving skills 
Computer oriented, good knowledge of MS Excel 
Understanding of importance of confidentiality and protection of intellectual property 
Team player, able to provide support to the larger department as-needed. 
 
*Requirements *



2 years Experience in Clerical position 
Translation/Subtitling or Localization experience a plus. 
 

Please email your covering letter and CV to [email protected] with e-mail subject title “Translator Administration Specialist-Athens” and note that only successful applicants will be contacted. 

Closing date for receipt of applications: April 6, 2012


----------



## rogne (Mar 22, 2012)

Εκ μέρους του ΣΜΕΔ, ας ρωτήσω τυπικά: ισχύει ότι η (διάσημη πλέον για τις πρακτικές της) εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού Softitler ανήκει εδώ και χρόνια στην Deluxe Digital Studios; Αν ναι, θεωρείτε πρέπον, Dido, να αναζητάτε σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ στέλεχος που θα υλοποιεί αυτές τις πρακτικές σε βάρος των συναδέλφων;

Σε περίπτωση που δεν ισχύει αυτή η διασύνδεση των εταιρειών, εξυπακούεται ότι θα ζητήσω δημοσίως συγγνώμη για το επιθετικό μου μήνυμα και θα παρακαλέσω τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ να το διαγράψουν αμέσως.


----------



## Dido (Mar 22, 2012)

Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο ισχύει η διασύνδεση των εταιρειών. Εγώ απλώς εξυπηρέτησα έναν πελάτη, τον οποίο προσωπικά δεν έχω λόγο να θεωρώ μη αξιόπιστο. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα, τουλάχιστον ως προς το κομμάτι των μεταφράσεων. Αν, εντούτοις, υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι που θίγονται από τη συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση, παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να την διαγράψουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 22, 2012)

> Αν ναι, θεωρείτε πρέπον, Dido, να αναζητάτε σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ στέλεχος που θα υλοποιεί αυτές τις πρακτικές σε βάρος των συναδέλφων;



Αγαπητέ rogne, το κάνετε να φαίνεται σαν το παρακάτω: 

Ζητείται δεσμοφύλακας ειδικός στο μαστίγωμα κρατουμένων, στην τοποθέτηση βραστών αυγών στις μασχάλες τους και με προϋπηρεσία στη φάλαγγα. :)

Με χιούμορ θέλω απλώς να πω ότι μέσα στο μυαλό μας και μακάρι στη ζωή μας (το εύχομαι ολόψυχα) μπορεί να επικρατεί μια ουτοπία, αλλά εκεί έξω (μπρρρρρ) τα πράγματα είναι αλλιώς. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχασαν τη δουλειά τους, τη ζωή τους, την καριέρα τους και το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά είναι να μεταφράζουν, ας πούμε (παράδειγμα φέρνω, μην το πάρετε ότι αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα). Τι θα πείτε σ' αυτούς; Μη δουλέψεις, μη θρέψεις τα παιδιά σου, μην προσπαθήσεις να ανακτήσεις τη ζωή σου ή να πληρώσεις το νοίκι σου, επειδή όοοοοοολες οι εταιρείες και οι οίκοι έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές; Ή θα τους πείτε γίνε αποθηκάριος σε σούπερ μάρκετ ή λιμενεργάτης; (δεν είναι ντροπή, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό για το οποίο σπούδασαν και εκπαιδεύτηκαν). Η αντιπρόταση του συλλόγου σας, πέρα από τις κορώνες, ποια είναι; Μποϊκοτάζ στους εργοδότες μέχρι να συνέλθουν; Έχετε δηλαδή εσείς εγγυήσεις ότι θα συνέλθουν; Αν ναι, τότε να σταματήσω πρώτος τη δουλειά και θα βγω στους δρόμους μαζί σας. 

Και για να μην με πάρετε από τα μούτρα κι εσείς και άλλοι εδώ μέσα. Προς Θεού, δεν συμφωνώ με τις πρακτικές, ούτε λέω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται, ούτε μου αρέσει. Αλλά πλέον και επειδή πατάω στη γη και δεν κατάγομαι από κάποιο τζάκι ή διαθέτω άλλα εισοδήματα που θα μου επέτρεπαν να γίνω σνομπ και να κατηγορώ ελεύθερα συναδέλφους που ρίχνουν την αξιοπρέπειά τους για να έχουν δουλειά απλώς, η κατάταξη για μένα είναι η εξής: 

-να έχεις δουλειά
-να πληρώνεσαι τακτικά
-να πληρώνεσαι 
-να σου αρέσει
-να είναι αυτό που σπούδασες ή ήθελες να κάνεις

Την αξιοπρέπειά μας δυστυχώς προσπαθούμε με νύχια και με δόντια να τη διατηρήσουμε, αλλά πολλές φορές δεν είναι εφικτό ακόμα και αυτό. 

Ευχαριστώ και καλημέρα!


----------



## rogne (Mar 22, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχασαν τη δουλειά τους, τη ζωή τους, την καριέρα τους και το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά είναι να μεταφράζουν, ας πούμε (παράδειγμα φέρνω, μην το πάρετε ότι αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα). Τι θα πείτε σ' αυτούς; Μη δουλέψεις, μη θρέψεις τα παιδιά σου, μην προσπαθήσεις να ανακτήσεις τη ζωή σου ή να πληρώσεις το νοίκι σου, επειδή όοοοοοολες οι εταιρείες και οι οίκοι έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές; (...)



Είπα εγώ σε κανένα συνάδελφο να μη δουλεύει και να μην τρέφει τα παιδιά του; Κατηγόρησα κανέναν επειδή δουλεύει για λιγότερα χρήματα; Είναι το ίδιο οι συνάδελφοι που εργάζονται στις σημερινές σκληρές συνθήκες και το ίδιο τα στελέχη που επιβάλλουν στους συναδέλφους τις τρέχουσες εταιρικές πολιτικές; Τα έχετε μπλέξει, μου φαίνεται.

Όσο για τις "κορώνες", να τις καταλογίσετε πρώτα στη Λεξιλογία, όπου το νήμα για τη Softitler μετράει ήδη έξι (6) σελίδες. Όταν φωνάζουν τόσοι και τόσοι συνάδελφοι εδώ για τις πρακτικές της εταιρείας, περιμένετε να τη βοηθήσουμε κιόλας να βρει τα στελέχη που θέλει για να υλοποιήσει τις πρακτικές της, επειδή "ε, είναι δύσκολα εκεί έξω, τι να κάνουμε, θα πατήσουμε στο λαιμό και μερικούς για να επιβιώσουμε"; Ή μήπως είστε της άποψης ότι καλά είναι "να τα λέμε", αλλά όχι να τα εφαρμόζουμε κιόλας;

ΥΓ. Για τη διασύνδεση των εταιρειών, δεν χρειάζεται να πάει κανείς μακριά: http://www.toplanguagejobs.co.uk/agency/306383/Deluxe-Digital-Studios-Softitler.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη, όταν σκέφτεσαι να ασχοληθείς μ' έναν πελάτη, η οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία αφορά τον πελάτη. Αλλιώς, πας στα τυφλά. Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει διασύνδεση, όχι μόνο ήταν σκόπιμη η επισήμανση του rogne, αλλά και επιβεβλημένη εκ μέρους του ΣΜΕΔ, ειδικά στις μέρες που ζούμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 22, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, ο τόνος σας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον δικό μου. Τον υψώνετε χωρίς λόγο και ομολογώ πως δεν μου αρέσει όταν κάποιος συζητάει μόνο με φωνές και νεύρα. 

Όσο για το ποιος τα έχει μπλέξει, ξαναδιαβάστε την αγγελία και δείτε τι λέει. Συντονιστή ψάχνει η εταιρεία, όχι δήμιο, όπως χιουμοριστικά ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. Το αν είναι κακοπληρωμένοι αυτοί που θα συντονίζει είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα που φυσικά και μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε αλλιώς και χωρίς φωνές. 

Και τέλος για τη Softitler να σας πω ότι έχω δουλέψει 12 χρόνια γι' αυτή την εταιρεία και πολλά πράγματα στο σπίτι μου και στη ζωή μου έχουν γίνει με τα δικά της πολύ καλά χρήματα, τα οποία έδινε όταν οι ελληνικές εταιρείες εδώ πέρα ρουφούσαν το αίμα των μεταφραστών. Οι 6 σελίδες και ο τίτλος του νήματος ασχολούνται με το γεγονός ότι δυστυχώς "χάλασε" και αυτή. Αλλά τυχαίνει να ξέρω ότι παρά το χάλασμα, παραμένει τακτικός πληρωτής τουλάχιστον, τη στιγμή που άλλες εταιρείες και οίκοι σε πληρώνουν μήνες και χρόνια μετά. 

Και ένα τελευταίο, γιατί δεν σκοπεύω να μπω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σας. Εγώ θέλω ένα σύλλογο που να μπορεί να σκύψει στο υπαρκτό και ρεαλιστικό πρόβλημα που έχω στο επάγγελμά μου, με τις παρούσες δύσκολες συνθήκες και μέσα στα στενά περιθώρια αντίδρασης που μου προσφέρουν οι εργοδότες. Όχι έναν σύλλογο που να κραυγάζει συνεχώς για το πώς θα έπρεπε να ήταν τα πράγματα, αν ίσχυε αυτό κι εκείνο και αν τα πράγματα ήταν αλλιώς, χρησιμοποιώντας συγκεκριμένο λεξιλόγιο κάθε φορά, το οποίο ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την πραγματικότητα. 
Είστε ο σύλλογος που περιγράφω πως θέλω; Είναι ειλικρινής η απορία μου γιατί αν ναι, θα ήθελα να γραφτώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω εδώ ότι είναι καλό να γίνονται επισημάνσεις πληροφοριακού χαρακτήρα για κάθε αγγελία που ανεβαίνει, ή διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις, ωστόσο θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να μην ανεβαίνουν οι τόνοι, αν είναι δυνατόν. Και να επισημάνω επίσης ότι είναι καλό, όταν κανείς βλέπει μία αγγελία και επικοινωνεί με τον εκάστοτε πελάτη ή εργοδότη, να φροντίζει να διασφαλίζει με κάθε νόμιμο τρόπο τα δικαιώματά του, π.χ. ζητώντας την υπογραφή σύμβασης στην οποία θα ορίζονται κάθε φορά οι όροι πληρωμής.


----------



## rogne (Mar 22, 2012)

> Main responsibilities
> 
> Creation and management of freelance profiles on internal database
> Collection and filing of non-disclosure and rights agreements
> ...


"Συντονιστής", σωστά...

Αν τελικά η Softitler είναι "καλή" ή "κακή" εταιρεία δεν το ξέρω, δεν έχω δουλέψει μαζί της. Βλέπω όμως, όπως κι εσείς, ότι έχει γίνει χαμός για την περίπτωσή της, τόσο εδώ όσο και αλλού. Και ο βασικός λόγος είναι οι χαμηλές αμοιβές, αυτές που "διαπραγματεύονται" οι "συντονιστές" της, οι οποίοι επίσης "τελειώνουν" συνεργασίες, επιβάλλουν "πειθαρχικά" μέτρα και γράφουν συστατικές επιστολές. 

Προσωπικά δεν έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω την αντιπαράθεση. Προς υπεράσπισή του επιθετικού τόνου μου, να πω μόνο ότι δεν ξέρω κανέναν που αντιδρά καλά όταν τον κατηγορούν ότι θέλει να κόψει τη δουλειά των συναδέλφων του. Σχετικά με τον ΣΜΕΔ, ουδέν σχόλιο: ό,τι καταλαβαίνετε.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 22, 2012)

> Main responsibilities
> 
> Creation and management of freelance profiles on internal database
> Collection and filing of non-disclosure and rights agreements
> ...



Επειδή η άγνοια γεννάει την παρεξήγηση, απλώς προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα. 

Για δες που βγήκα και υπερασπιστής της εν λόγω εταιρείας χωρίς να το θέλω... :Ρ


----------

